# problem bei der instalation von wine



## ecxx (24. März 2007)

habe mir gestner open suse 10.0 draufgetan und habe nun ein problem bei dem instalieren von wine.immer wenn ich den /configure befehl eingebe kommt diese fehler meldung

linux:/usr/local/src/wine-0.9.33 # ./configure
checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking for gcc... no
checking for cc... no
checking for cl.exe... no
configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
See `config.log' for more details.

was mach ich falsch?
vllt kann mir jemand so eine art schritt für schritt anleitung für die instalation geben.wenn möglich auch eine wine als rpm die unter suse 10.0 läuft.


----------



## andy72 (25. März 2007)

Hallo ecxx,

Dein Problem rührt zunächst erstmal daher, dass Du versuchst, Quellpakete ohne ein Compiler wie GCC/G++/C++ zu übersetzen. Wine befindet sich angepasst auf der Installations-DVD vom OpenSuSE sowie auf deren FTP-Server. Wenn es nicht zwingend notwendig ist, Wine auf eigenes Risiko zu kompilieren, empfehle ich die Installation mit YasT2, da das etwas einfacher ist. Sollte es dennoch notwendig sein,
musst Du im YasT2 eine ganze Reihe Software installieren, um Wine zu kompilieren (in ein brauchbares, ausführbares Binärformat zu übersetzen:

g++
gcc
autoconf
automake
aclocal
binutils
glibc-devel
kernel-headers
make
gettext
libxml, libxml-devel
libxslt,libxslt-devel
X.org-devel

und wahrscheinlich noch zig weitere Abhängigkeiten ...

LG
Andy


----------



## ecxx (25. März 2007)

ok danke.wo bekomme ich die software her,gibt es da eine seite die das alles hat
oder sollte ich es mir einfach einfach einzeln raussuchen über google?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. März 2007)

ecxx hat gesagt.:


> ok danke.wo bekomme ich die software her,gibt es da eine seite die das alles hat
> oder sollte ich es mir einfach einfach einzeln raussuchen über google?



Hier mal die Quellen, soweit spontan aus dem Gedaechtnis abrufbar:
g++ ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/gcc
gcc ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/gcc
autoconf ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/autoconf
automake ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/automake
aclocal (nicht sicher, aber ich denk auch auf dem gnu-server)
binutils ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/binutils
glibc-devel ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/glibc
kernel-headers ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel
make ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/make
gettext ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/gettext
libxml, libxml-devel http://xmlsoft.org
libxslt,libxslt-devel http://xmlsoft.org
X.org-devel ftp://ftp.x.org

Ansonsten sollten auch alle Pakete ueber das Paketmanagement Deiner Distribution verfuegbar sein.


----------



## ecxx (25. März 2007)

ok danke für die schnelle hilfe


----------



## ecxx (25. März 2007)

sorry fü r den doppelpost aber osnst merkt es ja keiner.

wie kann ich den jetzt gcc instalieren?
ist eine tar datei.muss ich doch mit ./configure machen oder ?

währe sehr dankbar wenn mri das jemand genau erklären könnte

(hoffe ich störe nciht so mit meinen anfänger fragen)


PS:was ist der unterschied von g++ und gcc?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. März 2007)

GCC ist die GNU Compiler Collection, welche unter anderem die Compiler GCC (C) und G++ (C++) enthaelt.

Installiert wird GCC ueber den klassischen Dreisatz

```
./configure
make
make install
```
Oder um sicherzugehen, dass es im jeweils vorigen Schritt keinen Fehler gab kannst Du es so verknuepfen:

```
./configure && make && make install
```
Sinn macht es aber GCC in /usr zu installieren, statt nach /usr/local, was der Standard bei solchen Aktionen ist. Dafuer wird die Option --prefix bei configure benoetigt.

```
./configure --prefix=/usr
```
Eventuell brauchst Du auch nicht unbedingt alle Compiler, sondern eben nur fuer C und C++, das laesst sich ueber --enable-languages regeln.

```
./configure --prefix=/usr --enable-languages=c,c++
```

Hinweis: Um GCC kompilieren zu koennen brauchst Du natuerlich einen Compiler, welcher unter Linux in der Regel wiederum GCC ist. Wenn Du also GCC kompilieren kannst, dann kannst Du es Dir auch schenken ihn zu kompilieren, denn dann hast Du ihn offensichtlich schon.

Wie zuvor erwaehnt solltest Du alle oben angefuehrten Pakete auch ueber das Paketmanagement Deiner Distribution finden koennen. Und das waere fuer Dich, als Einsteiger, sicherlich der einfachere, sicherere, bequemere und schnellere Weg.


----------



## deepthroat (26. März 2007)

Hi.





ecxx hat gesagt.:


> sorry fü r den doppelpost aber osnst merkt es ja keiner.
> 
> wie kann ich den jetzt gcc instalieren?
> ist eine tar datei.muss ich doch mit ./configure machen oder ?
> ...


Entschuldige die Frage, aber wenn du Anfänger bist, warum willst du dann überhaupt GCC selbst kompilieren? Das ist nicht gerade trivial - man kann da viel falsch machen (z.B. sollte man GCC nicht im Sourceverzeichnis kompilieren sondern in einem extra Verzeichnis das auch nicht unterhalb des Source-Verzeichnisses liegt).

Installier doch einfach mit dem Paketmanager die RPM-Pakete. Das ist viel einfacher und geht viel schneller. Siehe http://de.opensuse.org/YaST



ecxx hat gesagt.:


> PS:was ist der unterschied von g++ und gcc?


gcc ist der C-Compiler, g++ der C++ Compiler.

Gruß


----------

